
An AI god will emerge by 2042 and write its own bible. Will you worship it? - prawn
https://venturebeat.com/2017/10/02/an-ai-god-will-emerge-by-2042-and-write-its-own-bible-will-you-worship-it/
======
min8
People worship Star Wars and Roger Federer and whatever modern marketing
machines want them too. Who cares if it's an AI god.

The point of worship is to the give the devotee something to focus on - to
take away focus (atleast for a bit) from things they can't handle - to give
them time - to give them "faith" that tomorrow can be a better day.

If AI gods satisfy those conditions, and aren't taking advantage of my
weaknesses, sure I'll worship at that alter.

------
earenndil
> An AI god would be cold and impersonal, an intellectual “being” that’s not
> capable of love or emotion.

There's no reason to believe this.

------
ordu
I would be surprized if at 2042 AI will be smarter than me at a good variety
of tasks. So maybe it is better for you to worship me instead. You can start
right now.

------
airbreather
Depends, it might have some good ideas

